# Elec brew in the bag control



## Natdene (20/6/13)

Saw this on another site - thought it might interest you elec control panel guys http://www.electricbiab.com
Looks like it from the states


----------



## Yob (20/6/13)

Geez, you'd think they would have went for a wort return you can disassemble (looks to be soldered) and copper at that!!

Neat though, looks tidy


----------



## pommiebloke (20/6/13)

No shipping outside USA.


----------



## QldKev (20/6/13)

I cannot see where the $ are in this build?


----------



## tricache (20/6/13)

Holy snot....$1000!!


----------



## keifer33 (20/6/13)

Look at the photo gallery. Could have at least used a better pick-up tube. Also the strainer appears to stay in the boil, surely removing the strainer and bag would be a better idea.


----------



## DU99 (20/6/13)

a better video,would help..but a $1000 plus extra's it can stay in americia


----------



## Bribie G (20/6/13)

Looking at the description of the BIAB method he links to, I notice that I pop up there as "Mike of Queensland". Jeez I get around don't I :lol:


----------



## matho (20/6/13)

"The Pico-Brew E-BIAB system was developed by a long time All-Grain home brewer and engineer to simplify the homebrewing process. The designer has been using the Brew in a Bag technique for over 20 years"

this guy must have of invented this technique

for $1000 dollars + $300 for a pump kit is fairly expensive when you can do it yourself for a fraction of the price

cheers steve


----------

